# silvia truck conversions



## s3v3rth3stars (Mar 13, 2003)

can anyone help me out on this one? they look pretty damn cool. ive seen them drift like crazy, thing is.. why do the japanese do this? i don't get it? can anyone just please enlighten me a little more, cuz its driving me crazy!


----------



## s3v3rth3stars (Mar 13, 2003)

http://www.hoon.tk/photo_pages/large_images/nissan/nissanute2.jpg

if you havent seen one here is a link to a pic


----------



## s3v3rth3stars (Mar 13, 2003)

http://www.hoon.tk/photo_pages/nissan3.html

if the first link dosent work try this one and go to page 3, its the bottom right picture. the blue silvia truck converison


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

lots and lots and lots of custom fabrication 

how much money are you willing to spend?


----------



## s3v3rth3stars (Mar 13, 2003)

oh no, i dont think i could afford one. i just thought maybe someone knew why it was done? because i have seen alot in drift videos and around the net.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

my guess is to be original..... today i was watching a semi truck drifting a small course... peoiple just get tired of the same old crap and go, hey....i wonder how my car would look...as a truck...


----------



## logik23 (Mar 27, 2004)

Kelso said:


> my guess is to be original..... today i was watching a semi truck drifting a small course... peoiple just get tired of the same old crap and go, hey....i wonder how my car would look...as a truck...


Someone did that with a Mazda Protegé5 at SEMA, it's green and has nitrou stanks in the back.


----------

